# Man Day in Houston, Texas!



## Mark Chance (Jun 24, 2006)

Man Day is suffering personnel shortages! 

I'm looking for two or three adult male players who don't mind beer, some harsh language, impromptu conservative political rants, really bad puns, and seriously fun role-playing action. 

We play every other Saturday at my house from about noon to about six. I live in NW Houston near the intersection of Bingle and 290. Next time we meet on 8 July, we're going to play M&M 2E. No experience necessary. I can even provide characters. 

Interested? Drop me an email at mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2006)

Update: For the while, Man Day is filled to capacity.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm still getting Man Day emails, but I've been working Fridays and Saturdays.

Recently, the store decided to cut back _all_ of the part-time workers. Including me. Which means, effectively, that I lost some of my Saturdays. Problem is, I don't know which Saturdays until about a week before.

Now, I know you're full up now, but if/when a spot opens up...
What's your opinion my potentially playing sporadic Saturdays? Would that mess with continuity too much? Would I end up behind way behind on xp and such? I imagine you'd probably prefer a more consistent player, nonetheless.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's your opinion my potentially playing sporadic Saturdays? Would that mess with continuity too much? Would I end up behind way behind on xp and such? I imagine you'd probably prefer a more consistent player, nonetheless.




In order: It's not necessarily a problem. Not too much, but sometimes moreso than others. Possibly, depending on much missing is going on.


----------



## SuperGamera (Jul 9, 2006)

When do you plan on having an opening in your group?  I live at 290 and 610.

Chris


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Not in order: Oh. Hm. Okay.



This week, instead of losing the Saturday, I lost the Friday. The same happens next week--work on Saturday, not on Friday.

Which means possible Saturdays are more infrequent than I thought.

It's kind of a frustrating schedule, and also frustrating that it's been so long since I've been to a Man Day.  I'd feel awkward, I think, going to one Man Day every month or two.

And, I also found out that the reason they cut back on the hours is that sales go down during the summer and that they cut back hours every summer--though, Borders' stock dropping below $20 exacerbates the problem.

This also means that, in theory, I'll be getting 'back to normal hours' in August or so.

Anyway, I have to regrettably concede that my schedule is too sporadic for any illusion of consistency. The only way I could attend a Man Day is for the occasional one-shot character, or cameo.

Though, consistency isn't really the point of Man Day anyway.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 14, 2006)

SuperGamera said:
			
		

> When do you plan on having an opening in your group?  I live at 290 and 610.




Technically, I've got an opening right now, assuming you can make it and your the type of person I wouldn't mind inviting into my house twice or so a month.


----------

